# 67 bucket seat question



## DeanT (Jun 17, 2020)

Looking for this seat latch for my passenger seat. Anybody know what this part is called?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

how about a picture of what your missing also on the other side seat..
do you just need the bolt on part ??
I dont have any spares but a picture of missing part may help

oh and its not a recliner is it ?


----------



## DeanT (Jun 17, 2020)

It’s the piece in the picture that the seat back latches on your. It has two bolts


----------



## DeanT (Jun 17, 2020)

DeanT said:


> It’s the piece in the picture that the seat back latches on your. It has two bolts


----------



## DeanT (Jun 17, 2020)

JUST NEED THE BOLT ON PART


----------

